# Pub Stop Overs Near The Euro Tunnel



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does anyone know where a pub stop over near euro tunnel


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

"The Black Horse Pub & Restaurant
MONKS HORTON
TN25 6AP"


a few miles from port and tunnel, I spoke to the landlord and he confirmed motorhomers stay there regularly on way out and back

Hope this helps


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Stayed at the Black Horse Last year - suffice to say we shall not be there this year.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

does that mean you wouldnt recommend it then?


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Got it in one

Cheers

David


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know a lot of people use the Canterbury Park and Ride (I know, I know, it's not a pub :roll: )

Or there's Marine Parade at Dover - not too far away.

Gerald


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

hi david

what was the problem please to help us to decide

thanks


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Methinks you have something to do with this pub bu when we visited last June the facilities were ramshackle and not very clean. We elected to have free camping and have a meal which was not of good quality and IMO expensive for what it was (£43.85 for two).
When we deciding what to do this year SWMBO said that we were not going back there - I was in complete agreement. 
But try for yourself - you might like it


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We always use the CC site at Folkestone, yeah I know CC :roll: :roll: but it is very handy,quiet and inexpensive.They have dedicated tunnel/ferry pitches which as I recall are cheaper,and there is a reasonable pub across the road,oh,and they admit non members.
  
curlyboy


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi David

just because I asked for your opinion and observations it doesnt mean that I have anythong to do with the pub at all !

Just required an objective comment that was all

Thanks you


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I found it from these report on a Pub review website !

The Black Horse in Monks Horton (or Broad Street on some maps) is a 
nice country pub in this part of Kent. We popped in briefly whilst walking locally and enjoyed the beer on offer and a chance to play the Bar Billiards there which is always worthy a fun game.
Report this for removal BiffoBeer - 1 Jun 2011 15:42 
An excellent pub that serves the best real ale for miles. For those who care, the barrels are kept in a cold room behind the bar and the beer served straight from the barrels (gravity) rather than through the more usual, none to clean, pipe system. The landlord is working to provide excellent food. It may be slightly uneven in quality but more hit than miss. Prices are not unusually high or low. With 20% vat and just about everything weighted against the landlord making a profit, I think the food is very reasonably priced. The sunset over the downs, watched from the terrace with a perfectly cool pint of Harveys or Incubus, is one of the finest views in Kent. This pub needs to be supported and the locals need to get off their collective behinds and go there. The landlord is, contrary to one of the posts above, charming. Just for the record, i am not connected with this business in any way, but I speak as I find.
Report this for removal Reginaldfry - 27 Apr 2011 17:08 
Dropped by off the North Downs Way. Pricey food, supercilious landlord and bizarre layout. What's behind the manky old curtain that is drawn across most of the bar? 
Report this for removal JimQ - 20 Jul 2009 19:36 
A pleasant enough country pub somewhat off the beaten track, with ciders and perrys on tap along with the beer. The food looked good, albeit a tad pricey. But I suppose in this life you get what you pay for. 
Report this for removal MankyBadger - 30 May 2009 17:44 
A very pleasant country pub, lovely on a warm spring day, with the Harveys Sussex Best on top form. Good Pub
Report this for removal smiles - 24 Mar 2009 21:48 

see more reviews


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> I know a lot of people use the Canterbury Park and Ride (I know, I know, it's not a pub :roll: )
> 
> Or there's Marine Parade at Dover - not too far away.
> 
> Gerald


£2.50 per night and a pub is there for a meal if needed. 
Take the bus to town as it is all in the price of £2.50 per night.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

the only problem with the Canterbury P & R is that the last bus is at 7.30. We always plan to get there in time to go into Canterbury and NEVER manage it but we have been quite happy with the food at the pub at the entrance.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

davidandgwen said:


> Stayed at the Black Horse Last year - suffice to say we shall not be there this year.


I am with David on this, we found the food very expensive[60pounds +] the site itself was not very good hook up was a plug pushed underneath a wheelbarrow water was hard to get at and a very mucky pitch to cross to get to the pub.

Ron


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

blondel said:


> the only problem with the Canterbury P & R is that the last bus is at 7.30. We always plan to get there in time to go into Canterbury and NEVER manage it but we have been quite happy with the food at the pub at the entrance.


I know but you can walk back its not far :wink:

Its nice to walk to the pub and relax :lol:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I appreciate objective comments of anybody that has stayed there and will be looking elsewhere or staying on Marine Parade has we have many times

Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Shuggy68 said:


> does anyone know where a pub stop over near euro tunnel


I have PM'd you :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I stayed on Marine parade last week goodnights sleep no hassle or noise.

I'd do it again


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

Perhaps my expectations are less than other folk.

We stayed here last year on the way to the tunnel.

There appeared to be no obligation to have a meal in fact there were two young couples who stopped overnight.

One couple just had a drink and the other couple didn't go into the pub at all.

The beer was excellent and the meal we had was entirely satisfactory.

We had a good night sleep without any traffic noise or disturbance.

I considered this stopover to be better than stopping on the side of a road and better than many aires.

Bob


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Bob

one mans meat and all that ! the landlord has a good reputation from a former pub apparently

I called him and he was most accommodating on the phone and I for one would prefer it to the side of the road in a big campervan

Many thanks


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

one mans meat and all that.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We stayed last June. 
Yes the camping area is a bit rough and hookup is via long leads. 
But
The landlord was very friendly and accommodating. 
He was happy to have our 6th month old daughter and 2 dogs in the bar. 
The food was pricey but excellent. 
The hand poured beers and cider was perfect.
Even thought it is in the middle of nowhere it got packed with locals.
James


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Why not just get across on the tunnel and stay at the Cite Europe Aire.

Always nice and quiet, and as soon as your ready you just set off and your already in France !!


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Can highly reccomend Hope Farm, very close to J11/M20, but depends what you are looking for. Excellent if all you require is a peaceful stop pre or post tunnel/ferry. 
A big rambling farm site full of old scrapped steam engines and tractors.
Not much (that I could see) in the way of facilities but excellent if you are looking for a really quiet green site were you can spread out and yet only minutes from the tunnel. And only £5 when we called Aug 2011.
MHF Review ......
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=8742


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi shuggy 68,
We had a very pleasant 'stopover' at The Bowl Inn, Charing, Ashford, TN27 0HG.

*No. 2 here*

http://www.bing.com/local/default.a...&ac=false&qpvt=the+bowl+inn+charing&FORM=LARE

We were on route to Dover, but it would have been even more convenient for the 'tunnel'!
Pleasant location. Good welcome. Good beer. No compulsion to have a meal, but we did have a snack. 
We would certainly stay there again if we were overnighting on this side of the channel!!
Regards Lindsay 
& have a good trip.


----------

